# Pedestal Mount



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

I mounted this deer for a cousin of mine. It's going on a pedestal, when I get it on I'll post more pics.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Great work man


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Test


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Good Work


----------



## Willyhunts2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Congrats! Looks good


----------

